# Northern VA Coders



## aslonsky (Oct 23, 2013)

My employer is looking for a few Physician Coders with 3+ years experience. PM me for more info if interested!


----------



## blake12 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Northern VA coders*

I have 3 years experience in Physician Coding.  I am looking for a remote position and have a CPC Certification.  

Thanks
Marilyn Feltner
email-3bme@tds.net


----------



## marsha harden (Oct 23, 2013)

I am interested in my more information on this position. I am CPC Certified. And I have 20 years experience. Work experience includes Orthopedics, Internal Medicine, and Spine.

Thank you,
Marsha Harden

Marsha.harden@cox.net


----------



## cchilva (Oct 30, 2013)

I am interested in more information if positions have not been filled. I am CPC certified with 8 years of coding experience. 

Thank you,
Cindy Chilva

cchilva@yahoo.com


----------



## cbrookins61@gmail.com (Oct 30, 2013)

I made a change in careers from social services office assistant/casework to coding and billing.  I've already passed my CBCS and am making preparations for CPC testing coming up in December.  This is my first experience in coding and would like some suggestions on getting my foot in the door, and some of the main things to prepare myself for.


----------



## EikaMTGQueen (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi. I am CIRCC & RCC and live in Virginia. I am very interested. Email is EikaMTGQueen@gmail.com
Thank
Erica Ross CIRCC, RCC


----------



## TTcpc (Nov 11, 2013)

Just curious...has anyone heard back from this member?  I sent a p.m. as requested and have heard nothing.  It get frustrating to be a long-time member who follows directions given in posts regarding employment and no courtesy of a response.


----------

